# DIY wadeing lights are done!



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Our flounder gigging lights are done!! Next for the cooler modifications and new gigs. I figure I can use these on the kayaks also. Each light is 900 lumen and draw .660 amps. Tested the single with an 12v - 8 cell AA battery pack and after seven hours still had 9.5v and was still bright. That was with some Rayovac batteries, so I figure when I switch to the rechargeable ones I should get longer run time even with the two light set ups. Have about $100 total into all three.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is too cool!! Very interesting and I see a market there for you... keep up the great work. Now that you have interested everyone that is going to want one...(listen close)....how much are you charging for the plans, and for those that don't want to build it....already prebuilt, tested, and ready to go??? Make sure you can accomodate those that want one or two shipped!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!! That's is really really cool!!!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good looking lights


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Just saw these lights on another site. Very nice.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

those look great, I am in the process of making a few myself. How did you waterproof around the bulbs? just silicone?


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments on the lights.

Saw some pictures on the web and used them for guidance. This next weekend I will post some pictures with the approximate measurements and fitting sizes and where I got my supplies.

Not planning on selling many at this point but hopefully the pictures I will post will help those that want to build their own 

The lights are waterproof to begin with but I use silicone to mount them in the PVC so if I drop it in the water nothing will get on the inside where the batteries are. 

I am going to make some extra battery caps with cords attached to them so I can hook them up to a external battery for longer run time.

Plan on making the gigs soon - saw several good designs on different sites to try. I may buy some - if I remember right someone on here was selling them.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

what brand MR16 did you use and why?


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Here is the link to the lights I used. Got these due to lumen output, low amp draw, waterproof and price. They took about a week to come in.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25140571399...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Ohh wow, that's a killer deal compared to the price/lumens of the LED MR16's I think I am going to follow suit and use the same ones. Thanks for the info 7.3


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw those, VERY nice! Great job!


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I used those same lights to test a submersible rig for the boat. Even though they are supposed to be waterproof I would advise that you make sure to seal everything with marine goop or something of that nature. 2 of the 3 I used got water in them on the first run...one of them was terminal after that outing.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

jsh1904 said:


> I used those same lights to test a submersible rig for the boat. Even though they are supposed to be waterproof I would advise that you make sure to seal everything with marine goop or something of that nature. 2 of the 3 I used got water in them on the first run...one of them was terminal after that outing.


Thanks for the info - I did put some silicone sealant on each of the seals - I am only going to be putting them at the most a couple of feet of water. A friend of mine is testing them tonight in his pool - I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I like what I see. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

how did the pool test go? also did your friend by chace take pics of the lights working underwater?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but how do you gig while holding the light?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

bowfisher91 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you gig while holding the light?


 
No problem as long as you have 2 hands that work. one for the light and one for the gig.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you update this with what you used for the top portion to house the battery pack as well as what battery pack you use?
Thanks
Jason


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I used a 3/4 - 1.5" coupler attached to a 1.5" coupler and then a 1.5" slip to thread coupler (had to use a small piece of 1.5" pipe to connect them) and a cap. The battery holder is a 8 cell AA holder that ordered on amazon. 

Have not been able to get out and try them because of the muddy water. 

My friend said they were really bright - no pictures. The one suggestion he had was to somehow point the two lights a little away from each other to get a broader lighted area. I may heat the pipe a little to offset them.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

The lights I made a couple years ago were like yours and I had to constantly flip back and forth when covering area to be able to see well. The ones I just finished I put one straight and two others at a 45 degree angle which should help out. Hopefully I will get to go this weekend so I will report back on how well it works. Thanks for updating the thread with what you used, I am going to make some singles that utilize the setup you have. The one with 3 pulls too many amps to make it wireless.

Jason


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great looking lights..!!

In technical terms he used a 3/4" x 1/1/2" bushing glued into a 1/1/2" coupling added a short piece of 1 1/2" PVC and glued on an 1 1/2" Male Adapter. Slip x MIP and then the threaded nut.


----------

